# Puppy doesn't love me



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Waaaaaaa  We got a puppy couple of days ago and he wants nothing to do with us. He adores my older dog and follows her around constantly. When we walk him he stays by her side at all times and if we take him out seperately he whines to go back inside with her. He is not interested in treats from us or cuddling.... I was so worried that they woud not get along and now I'm the one missing the attention LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Spend more time with him separate from your other dog. Make sure these times are REALLY fun for him, whether it is playing with a special toy that he ONLY get when the other dog isn't around, or a special food treat that he ONLY gets when he's alone. For the time being, if he doesn't like walking by himself, don't force it. Build your relationship with him first. Then you can worry about training!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Karen is so right, you just can't expect him to prefer you over your other dog and be happy they get along so well. But they each need time alone with you and you them for bonding, for training, and on and on... I have read you should not get litter mates as they tend to bond and are more difficult to train, etc. But since these two have not been together that long, it should be easy to get acquainted with the new arrival on a personal one on one basis!! Good Luck


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like great advice, Karen. 

After we brought Augie home, and this went on for quite some time, Augie preferred me to DH. DH feelings were very hurt, cuz he is gaga over our little boy . So he played with him, fed him, etc. It took time, but I no longer notice any 'favoritism' toward either one of us by Augie. When youngest son comes home or the granddaughters visit, DH and I both 'lose out'. :biggrin1:


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't I get even a little sympathy :biggrin1: Vanilla has always been a super velcro dog so I am not used to not having a shadow. My hubby has been taking Oreo out cause he wants his own velcro dog even though technically my daughter is the owner since she will be showing him. He starts obedience next week so I am sure that one on one will help with bonding but I've even tried to bribe him with bacon with no luck. Silly pup what dog doesn't love bacon.??? 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=104082&id=1451110718&l=4b986733bf


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

unjugetito said:


> Don't I get even a little sympathy :biggrin1: Vanilla has always been a super velcro dog so I am not used to not having a sadow. My hubby has been taking Oreo out cause he wants his own velcro dog even though technically my daughter is the owner since she will be showing him. He starts obedience next week so I am sure that one on one will help with bonding but I've even tried to bribe him with bacon with no luck. Silly pup what dog doesn't love bacon.???


 I'm so sorry your baby loves his new fur friend better than you
When I read the post I thought it was cute he adopted his Vanilla so fast.
How old is Oreo? Did he leave other litter mates?


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

He's actually 7 months old. Breeder was holding him and his sister back and we lucked out and got to bring him home. He's such a sweetie even if he doesn't love me yet.
I feel like Elmira from Looney Tunes: I'm just gonna love him and squeeeeze him.... LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, now I have something else to worry about with our soon-to-be baby? I will definitely give you some sympathy but at least others have some solutions to the problem! Our Abby could care less about sitting with either one of us so I hope little McGee doesn't pick this up. I want my lap dog!!!

I'm sure it's probably because he is so used to having canine companionship and once he realizes you are "the boss" he will quickly add you to his "favorites list"!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

unjugetito said:


> He's actually 7 months old. Breeder was holding him and his sister back and we lucked out and got to bring him home. He's such a sweetie even if he doesn't love me yet.
> I feel like Elmira from Looney Tunes: I'm just gonna love him and squeeeeze him.... LOL


 We want pictures! 
I had troubles adapting to our second pup I was feeling bad for my first because she was the only child. I felt bad for Zoey because she was not getting the same attention I gave Maddie. The two now love me and Zoey is a bit more independent. Just like a second child
Did the breeder hold the two back because she was planning them to be shown? That will be fun for your daughter.
PS have you tried deli turkey?


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I tried to link up to his album in earlier post but not sure it's working 
I'm not sure how far he will go with my daughter handling him but should be a great adventure for both.
I have tried cooked chicken, ham , bacon, smelly cheese, dog treats and now I'm just going to quit and lay on my stomach in front of him pitifully until he notices me LOL


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

unjugetito said:


> I tried to link up to his album in earlier post but not sure it's working
> I'm not sure how far he will go with my daughter handling him but should be a great adventure for both.
> I have tried cooked chicken, ham , bacon, smelly cheese, dog treats and now I'm just going to quit and lay on my stomach in front of him pitifully until he notices me LOL


I was able to view the pics on your FB link. He is very cute, but I agree with one of the comments "where is his other eye?! LOL" Linda


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You are co cute I hope that worked! I hope he smothered you with kisses


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your pup will need an adjustment period. Sometimes dogs that are held back in a show kennel (and this depends on the Breeder's household) are not use to getting a lot of attention from humans, its not that they don't like you, this is a new experience for them. Often the new puppies get most of the time and attention and need it. This leaves the older puppies on their own quite often so they hang out with the other dogs and play with the puppies. So your new pup is doing what he is comfortable with hanging out with the other dog. As time goes on he will warm up and realize the new humans give lots of attention. Just know it is not personal you are not being rejected.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I think you are right He is very good on grooming table and does not mind being handdled at all which is great but he doesn't really seek us out for attention at all. So I think he was mainly interacted with to groom for show. But he'll learn soon enough that his new owners are velcro humans :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Your pup will need an adjustment period. Sometimes dogs that are held back in a show kennel (and this depends on the Breeder's household) are not use to getting a lot of attention from humans, its not that they don't like you, this is a new experience for them. Often the new puppies get most of the time and attention and need it. This leaves the older puppies on their own quite often so they hang out with the other dogs and play with the puppies. So your new pup is doing what he is comfortable with hanging out with the other dog. As time goes on he will warm up and realize the new humans give lots of attention. Just know it is not personal you are not being rejected.


Right on Robbie. This is why it is recommeded that pups go to their new homes by 8 weeks on average. Scott even said "Many people who acquire dogs at the age of six months, eight months, a year or even two years, are perplexed to find that their dogs just can't seem to demonstrate much of an emotional bond with their owner."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When Milo came to me at 5 1/2 months old, he was quite distant a good part of the time. He stayed in the same room, but preferred to be on his own. He was also held by his breeder in the hopes of showing him. Over time he became my little french kissing lover. It's all a function of time. They have a whole life they left behind, whatever it was and they now have to adjust to a whole new adventure. Give it time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

oh for sure Geri, time is always on our side. Some of the best dogs have been problem adolescents.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It takes awhile for the bond to develop, much like you have a bond that develops with your human children, your brain (and theirs) releases the chemical oxytocin

It takes time, but it does happen, faster for some, slower for others, and havs can be prone to focus more on one person in the family, but the immediate infatuation with your other dog, may just be an inclination to play and fit into the pack?



> Recent research has even identified some of the chemicals associated with feelings of love in humans. These include hormones such as oxytocin, which seems to help people form emotional bonds with each other. One of the triggers that causes oxytocin to be released is gentle physical touching, such as stroking. Dogs also produce oxytocin, and one of our common ways of interacting with dogs is to gently pet them, an action that probably releases this hormone associated with bonding. If dogs as social animals have an evolutionary need for close emotional ties, and they have the chemical mechanisms associated with loving, it makes sense to assume that they are capable of love, as we are.


Kara


----------

